# تكرير الزيت المستعمل



## شارت بلس (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
اريد انشاء مصنع لتصفية الزيت المستعمل في المملكة العربية السعودي
وارجوا منكم تزويدي بمالديكم من معلومات حول هذا المشروع 
وايظا تزويدي بعناوين الشركات او المصانع الي تأخذ الزيت المصفاه مني.
وماهي المكائن المستخدمه في ذلك ومن اين .

وارجو ممن ليه المعلومه لايبخل بها .. ودمتم .​


----------



## ahmed_engineer (21 أغسطس 2007)

احييك يابشمهندس على هذه الفكرة العظيمة والتى نستطيع من خلالها الاستفادة من الزيت المستعمل 
ويوجد دكتور مصرى مهتم بهذا الموضوع فى كلية العلوم والذى يريد ان يقوم بانشاء مصنع لتكرير الزيت المستعمل لانتاج زيوت السيارات (وهى تجربة موجودة بالفعل فى الدول الخارجية) والذى يعرفه الكاتب الكبير فى جريدة الاهرام الاستاذ ابراهيم حجازى والذى كتب مقال عن هذا الموضوع خذ عنوانه واطلب منه اسم وعنوان الدكتور.
وحاول تبحث عن التكنولوجيا الحديثة فى هذا المجال وخاصة الجامعات الالمانية وبالتوفيق انشاء الله.
ولو توصلت لبناء هذا المصنع ياريت تكلمنى لكى اساعدك وممكن نفتح فرع اخر فى مصر حيث الاستهلاك كبير جدا من المطاعم والفنادق والمنازل.
مع تحيات: مهندس تخطيط مصرى


----------



## ahmed_engineer (22 أغسطس 2007)

يتم تصنيع الديزل الحيوى من زيت الطعام المستعمل (تخرج كميات كبيرة من المطاعم والفنادق والمنازل)
والذى يستخدم كوقودا لتشغيل السيارات والمولدات واى الة احتراق داخلى كما يمكن خلطه بالوقود التقليدى. 
المصدر من مجلة المهندسين من نقابة المهندسين المصرية( اصدار اغسطس 2007)
راسلهم لتزويدك بالمقال كاملا. 
http://www.eea.org.eg/
وفى انتظار ردك
اخوك احمد


----------



## ahmed_engineer (22 أغسطس 2007)

على فكرة ممكن انشاء هذا المصنع فى مصر ايضا حيث الاستهلاك الضخم للزيت 
وانا عندى افكار حيوية عديدة لاعادة التصنيع فى مجالات عديدة ويمكن مشاركتك وكلمنى على *****ى على ******
×××××××
يمنع تداول العناوين في المنتدى


----------



## ahmed_engineer (22 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت تكلمنى على الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## شارت بلس (23 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافية اخوي احمد عندي مشكلة في رالرسائل الخاصة ياليت ترسل لي عبر ××××××
يمنع تداول العناوين في المنتدى


----------



## eng_amer4580 (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم , انا ممكن اسعدك فى انشاء مشرع اعادة تدوير وتصفية وتكرير الزيت المستعمل او المحروق وذلك لانتاج زيت الاساس او زيوت السيارات او زيوت مواتير الديزل والخ وانا تحت امرك فى اى شئ


----------



## عبدالله ناجي صالح (23 فبراير 2012)

ما هي مكونات معامل تدوير الزيوت المعدنيه العادمه ونوع المكائن لذلك وانواع المواد المضافه الفلاتر التي تحد الانبعاثات المصاحبه لعملية التكرير


----------

